# Which AC game has the best soundtrack?



## Maverick215 (Feb 4, 2015)

In your opinion, what game in the Animal Crossing series has the best soundtrack?

Do you like/hate Animal Crossing music and why?

Also are there any differences in soundtracks between the various localization?

----------------

I really liked the New Leaf soundtrack, but now its kind of grading to my ears.  I guess that's what I get for playing so much .  I don't really remember the soundtracks of the other games, but I'm interested in giving them a listen to so I can refresh my memory.


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 4, 2015)

wild world.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 4, 2015)

Gamecube, hands down.

Mostly because Kazumi Totaka, Kenta Naga, and all of those people did a fantastic job with the soundtrack by combining Nostalgia with peacefulness.

Wild World is the second best, but the accordion does get annoying after a while. Still though, WW/CF's music is just a joy to listen to again after so many years.

New Leaf's music...is mostly forgettable in my opinion. With the exception of a few tracks, NL's music is just not that memorable compared to the past games.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

By average, the GameCube version had the best. Wild World is the worst.

I don't really like the AC music in general (especially the KK Slider songs) because of low intensity and high repetition.


----------



## matcha (Feb 4, 2015)

i really enjoy wild world's music better than new leaf's music. they're the only two games i've played... but i like the use of the accordion/harmonica/whatever that is in wild world's tracks. and the music seems a little more 'happier'? like, new leaf's 7pm music and 1am music just seem to blah for me compared to the ones from wild world.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 4, 2015)

Tbh, City Folk.


----------



## roseflower (Feb 4, 2015)

Animal Crossing for Game Cube has the best music, then Wild World. New Leaf has a few tracks I really like, but the other tracks are really annoying, so I try to play at certain times


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 4, 2015)

Don't WW and CF have the same soundtrack?


----------



## roseflower (Feb 4, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Don't WW and CF have the same soundtrack?



Yes, they have the same soundtrack.


----------



## DCB (Feb 4, 2015)

AC:GC.

To be honest, I don't play NL with sound very often, so I've only heard a few of the hourly songs and part of a Club LOL song. I can't really remember how they went, though. Really, though, I don't think that's necessarily a bad thing. I don't play AC for the music. Sure, the music in NL is forgettable, but at least it's not distracting, just based the rare times I've played with sound.


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 4, 2015)

The original has the best music but I like all of them.  I feel like I'm one of only a handful of people who loved the WW/CF music.


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 5, 2015)

I love the Wild World music.


----------



## david bowie (Feb 5, 2015)

GC, then WW, then NL.


----------



## Maverick215 (Feb 5, 2015)

Wild World is the only other Animal Crossing game I've played seriously besides New Leaf.  I don't really remember much of the sound track, but what I do remember is good.  I'm beginning to actively hate the new leaf soundtrack.  Though, there is one song that plays at like 4 or 5 in the morning thats kinda weird/creepy/trippy that I really like.  (or it just really freaks me out, I honestly can't tell lol)


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Feb 5, 2015)

I'd say it's 4 A.M


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 5, 2015)

roseflower said:


> Yes, they have the same soundtrack.



Ok then that is my favorite ^^


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 5, 2015)

The first one.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 5, 2015)

Original, by a long shot. Never goes stale.


----------



## penguins (Feb 6, 2015)

lmao gamecube no question


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 6, 2015)

I actually like new leafs soundtrack


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Feb 6, 2015)

I say OG animal crossing, without hesitation.


----------

